# Pregnant GSD not so hungry on week 7



## jayveechun (Jun 9, 2012)

My 2 years and 3 months old female GSD was mated last* May 7, 9, and 11*. She's now 48 days if you follow her first mating and 44 days if you follow her last.

She *ate well* first 4 weeks. She *didn't have morning sickness* and had a great appetite despite not being a foody in general. She just had a sudden drive to eat. We didn't increase her food though despite this newfound love for food.

We had her palpated* day 33 but the vet said he felt nothing*. Though he advised to best treat her pregnant since she she may still be pregnant with a litter tucked in her ribs and since day 33 is on the later end of the viable palpation period.

Her appetite though *decreased at about week 5*. It took more coaxing before eating and some days, it's really a pain to make sure she finishes her bowl. *Today she totally ignored her food*.

I'm starting to wonder if she is indeed expecting since she has no nipple growth, didn't go through morning sickness, and no voracious appetite. She did get an itty bit bigger. I now put a bit of oil in her kibble just to boost the calories since she won't eat more than her usual ration.

For your comments


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It isn't unusual for females to go off their food. Some don't eat well. Just make sure you are not making her fat in hopes of her being pregnant.


----------

